# Generic question for realtors



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I googled and found a realtor cannot sell a house listed in a state different from the one in which they are licensed. Does this include counties within the same state?

I am aggravated in my search ( this is hopefully my last move and I need certain things ). I was thinking of just contacting a realtor and asking them to search for me. 

I live in the suburbs and will be looking rural, likely a minimum of two hours from my current location. If I choose to stay in Ohio, the county is open at this point so I do not want to contact a realtor in a particular county.

Thank you for any information.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I do believe they are licensed statewide.

That does not mean an agent would have to or want to show houses 2 hours away.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

While real estate agents are licensed by the state, each geographic area (usually by county) has their own lock box system. You will need to get an agent from the county or counties where you are looking.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you... I am concerned that I would be misleading a realtor if I had more than one looking for me ( different areas of course ). Long ago I was told the realtors could look at the listings and work with each other sharing the commission. 

Not sure how things work anymore...this is so overwhelming.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> I googled and found a realtor cannot sell a house listed in a state different from the one in which they are licensed. Does this include counties within the same state?
> 
> I am aggravated in my search ( this is hopefully my last move and I need certain things ). I was thinking of just contacting a realtor and asking them to search for me.
> 
> ...


Since I am a Realtor, here you go:

A Realtor can represent a Buyer only in the States the Realtor is licensed in. I worked for a Broker licensed in two states. However, a Realtor can work in the entire State, in which he is licensed in (any County). I am licensed in WA State and work in multiple Counties. I do searches for Buyers anywhere they want me to (in WA State). Yes, contact a Realtor to do your searches for you. Why?

I am a member of the NWMLS and the OLS, so this means I can pull up all the active listings in WA State. Realtors who aren't a member of both, are limited. Those who are member of both, offer much better marketing for listings and can search more effectively on behalf of their Buyers. Most States only have one MLS.

A few months ago, I was assisting on the HTer's on this board. I showed them properties, and wrote an offer for them. That didn't work out due to the Seller wanting more than the property was worth. They had wanted me to show them more homes, but since I was in the middle of moving, I referred them to a closer Realtor. They bought a wonderful property, were happy with their Realtor, and also pleased with my service. I was paid a fee for referring them to this Realtor. So, yes, I do refer business to other Realtors in WA and can do this anywhere in the US. So can other Agents or Realtors.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Christie, thank you for the information. Very helpful indeed. My son is suppose to be seeing his bank for pre approval. I understand he also needs to contact a bank in whatever county in case his bank does not do rural.

This should be an exciting time, but instead it is so overwhelming.


----------

